# boogieman



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anybody know anything about this kennel or the bllodline

www.coldsteelpits.com


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

they look amazing to me,beautiful little dogs with alot of legendary game dogs in the peds,ive never heard of boggieman but he looks good also.
for a second i thought this might be a thred about a bloodline started of of gottis backyardboogie,lol....


----------



## chatnjack (May 31, 2007)

wheezie said:


> anybody know anything about this kennel or the bllodline
> 
> www.coldsteelpits.com


*Straight up folks with 100% real bulldogs.*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive met them, or crossed paths with them, at several ADBA shows. Have solid dogs!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't go wrong with CSP!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*The look AWESOME!!*


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

look good to me!up:


----------

